# To overcome these problems



## stella1192

Hey guys, I am back with some more sentences I need help with.
And finally
3)To overcome these problems, I did my best to speak Japanese with friends and people I don't know.
3)その問題は対策するためになるべく友達や知らない人と日本語で話しました.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## kamot

このような問題を克服するために is natural for the first part.
Regarding the second part, there are no problems in your translation
I prefer to put "なるべく" after "人と".


----------



## 810senior

stella1192 said:


> 3)その問題は対策するためになるべく友達や知らない人と日本語で話しました.



これらの問題を克服するために、なるべく友達や知らない人と日本語で話しました。
In common, 対策する[対策を講じる, 対策を練る] means to take measures or a step to some situation, not to overcome or surmount.


----------



## stella1192

Thank you again guys, I really appreciate all the explanation!
Can I just ask, since kamot used このような and 810 senior used これら, is there a difference between the 2? or is it just that これら is more polite than このような?


----------



## kamot

There's a little difference in nuances.
このような implies that the mentioned problems are examples and there could be similar problems.
これらの simply indicates the mentioned problems.

So このような is closer to "such". これらの is neutral translation for "these". 
Of course, both could make sense.


----------



## stella1192

kamot said:


> There's a little difference in nuances.
> このような implies that the mentioned problems are examples and there could be similar problems.
> これらの simply indicates the mentioned problems.
> 
> So このような is closer to "such". これらの is neutral translation for "these".
> Of course, both could make sense.


oh I understand... very nicely explained, thank you!


----------



## karlalou

stella1192 said:


> Can I just ask, since kamot used このような and 810 senior used これら, is there a difference between the 2? or is it just that これら is more polite than このような?


You can say *この*問題を克服するため.
By saying *このような*問題を～ you can make it sounds less definitive, *soften *your words, because it *grammatically *implies there might be other examples.

これら sounds very much like an influence from English and not very natural Japanese, though there seems to be more and more Japanese use this.
Japanese is a language doesn't matter single or plural, and traditionally we use この not only for a single noun but also a plural noun. For example, この子たち is just the right way to say it, and no native say これらの子たち, though これらの子供たち sounds better but still sounds very much rigid and awkward, sounding as though treating the children like objects, so it might be easier to be accepted in a research paper or something like that.


----------



## stella1192

karlalou said:


> You can say *この*問題を克服するため.
> By saying *このような*問題を～ you can make it sounds less definitive, *soften *your words, because it *grammatically *implies there might be other examples.
> 
> これら sounds very much like an influence from English and not very natural Japanese, though there seems to be more and more Japanese use this.
> Japanese is a language doesn't matter single or plural, and traditionally we use この not only for a single noun but also a plural noun. For example, この子たち is just the right way to say it, and no native say これらの子たち, though これらの子供たち sounds better but still sounds very much rigid and awkward, sounding as though treating the children like objects, so it might be easier to be accepted in a research paper or something like that.



Thank you karlalou, I am gonna have to use このような much more often then!


----------



## 810senior

That's it.  
I realize right now that I should take note of the fact that これらの is a literal translation of their(or of those/these/them) in English.


----------



## frequency

kamot said:


> There's a little difference in nuances.
> このような implies that the mentioned problems are examples and there could be similar problems.
> これらの simply indicates the mentioned problems.


 
Yes, as Kamot explained
there are A and B. When you say これらの, it points out A and B.
When you say このような, there are A, B, but there are C, D, and more, which are other possibilities similar and relevant to A and B. But you don't mention them. Nothing softens something.


----------

